# Char-broil bullet vs Weber smokey mountain



## LexB89 (May 8, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking at buying a vertical charcoal smoker.

I have been looking at the Char-broil bullet and the Weber smokey mountain.

These two have large doors on the front making it easy to add more charcoal. I like this feature.

Is the 47mm Weber smokey mountain large enough for a 12 hour smoke for beef brisket?

Has anyone used the Char-broil bullet?

I can't make my mind up.

Any advice?


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2020)

I've never used a Char-broil, but you can't go wrong with the WSM. Just a note: I've never had to add charcoal to my 22" WSM.

Chris


----------



## LexB89 (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. 

Would I need to add charcoal on a 12 hour smoke with the 18"?

I'm thinking if I got the 18" it would be easier to regulate the temperature?

Im  probably only going to smoke one joint of meat at a time.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 8, 2020)

As a WSM owner and someone who has a charbroil gas grill, I’d pick the WSM over the charbroil. The construction of the charbroil smoker won’t be bad, but it’s not going to built to last and you’ll definitely have to replace parts within a few years.

with the WSM, it’ll last basically forever and you’ll have good support in terms of replacement parts, user experience, and accessories. I have the 18.5” aka 47cm and I’ve never had any issues. If I want to do more than 2 racks of ribs per level I need to cut them in half, but that’s it, and I’m not eating a whole rack per sitting. Also it’s still easy to move. The 22” is awesome but huge and the main complaints I hear from ppl is that it’s not portable and usually ends up being too big for their needs


----------



## LexB89 (May 8, 2020)

Ok. 

I think I'm going to get the smokey mountain.

What are the pros and cons of the 18" (47mm) vs 22" (57mm)?

Space and motability aren't really an issue for me. 

Surely it can't be that difficult to move.


----------



## Dantij (May 8, 2020)

I own the WSM 22".  My friend owns the 18".  The 22 is easier to maintain temps.  The extra money is well worth the extra space.  You'll be kicking yourself if you get the 18".


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 8, 2020)

The main advantage to the 22” is that you can smoke more things at once and don’t have to cut ribs but it takes more charcoal and is the size of a giant garbage can. It really comes down to how often you cook. Where I live the 18’s are never for sale used but 22’s are around constantly because people don’t use them enough and refuse to admit they got too big of a smoker. I always say to the people debating 1) go look at both and 2) go do a search on the 22 and see how many ppl are getting rid of them or switching to a 14 lol


----------



## LexB89 (May 8, 2020)

The 22" is quite  big.

But is the 18" charcoal pan big enough to not have to keep refilling with charcoal over a 12 hour smoke?

I can't look at either, due to lockdown and no shops near me stock them.


----------



## EdP (May 8, 2020)

I have an 18, and the few times I’ve smoked packers made me wish I had the 22, the ends are at the edge and get too burnt.

Racks of ribs get that way too but I hang them now.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2020)

LexB89 said:


> The 22" is quite  big.
> 
> I can't look at either, due to lockdown and no shops near me stock them.



4 inches doesn't sound like much, but here is a comparison shot of my 26"kettle vs my 22" kettle.  
Just to give you a basic idea.








Chris


----------



## Electric88 (May 8, 2020)

I originally picked up an 18.5" WSM a couple months ago because I got it at a steal from a big box store. Having only used an electric smoker previously, it was super easy to make the jump. However, I wished pretty shortly after I would've paid the extra money for the 22.5" just for the extra space.

Fast forward to today, I just picked up a used 22.5" with some nice mods for a decent price (in my mind anyways). I can't wait to clean it up and take it on maiden voyage.

Long story made short, the WSM is totally the way to go. You will not regret it.


----------



## LexB89 (May 9, 2020)

If  I get the 22" do I need to fill it with charcoal in order to use it or can I partially fill it?


----------



## Electric88 (May 9, 2020)

LexB89 said:


> If  I get the 22" do I need to fill it with charcoal in order to use it or can I partially fill it?



You can do it either way. Some people will only use enough coals to cook what they're doing that day.

Others (myself included) use the minion method where you fill it up all the way, then just shut down the vents when you're done. Any unused charcoal stays in there the next time and has fresh thrown on top.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 9, 2020)

Electric88 said:


> You can do it either way. Some people will only use enough coals to cook what they're doing that day.
> 
> Others (myself included) use the minion method where you fill it up all the way, then just shut down the vents when you're done. Any unused charcoal stays in there the next time and has fresh thrown on top.


This. I’m not great at saving and in my 18 I did just enough for a 5 hour smoke


----------



## Dantij (May 9, 2020)

I grill all my chicken on the WSM 22 using 1 full lit chimney plus a chunk of wood, no water pan.  Chicken comes out better this way vs. my Lang.[CHAT=][/CHAT]


----------



## LexB89 (May 10, 2020)

I just ordered the 22" Smokey mountain.

Thanks for the help guys. Appreciate it.

Baby back ribs on the menu next weekend.


----------

